# Caledorian Army



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place (mods could you move it please if it is).

I'm reading Caledor at the moment and i am thinking about doing a caledorian army but i can not decide what would be the best core unit to have and what to have in the army (dragon princes and dragon riders are obvious) but i mean like other units such as mages and so forth.

I had an idea of including the twins tyrion and teclis along with my old imrik model and that was it so far. So could you help please. :victory:

Thanks

Gothic


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

The tyrion geckos combo can work but I think spearman are a nice cheap caledorian unit to use


----------

